# Fuente regulada para Amplificadores de 100W



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola

He estado experimentando y he concluido que para un amplificador de 100W una fuente regulada seria genial en cuanto al mejorar el desempeño y estabilidad de la etapa aun en altas exigencias, estoy de acuerdo que esto no es comun en ningun amplificador comercial del siglo XX1, ejemplos: QSC, Peavey...

Pero para una potencia pequeña y adecuada para unos 100W esto es genial, ya que no se pierde tanta potencia en la RPS (regulated power supply) en forma de calor en los Tr`s de salida/soporte.

Es obvio que este tipo de fuentes no se puede usar con amplificador de alta potencia, creo que de mas de 250 Watts de consumo, ya es mucha carga para los transistores de salida, no seria conveniente que la preciosa energia de la fuente se disipara en calor que en Sonido.

Tambien tengo la teoria de que para estas aplicaciones se necesitan transistores un poco especiales. les dire por que:

Los Transistores tipo Darlington


Como ustedes saben (o deberian de saber) el Tr TIP35C su complementario tienen un IC de 25 amperes continuos y picos de 50 (en el caso del fabricante STmicroelectronics) y como es de pensar, uno se va con la idea de que aguanta muchos amperes y seria perfecto para aplicaciones como la RPS, pero si leen un poco su datasheet caeran en la cuenta de que solo tiene una HFE (ganancia de voltaje directo) de 50 maximo.

En cambio el TR MJ11015 y Complementario MJ11016 posee una ganacia de DC de 1000 (IC=20ADC,VCE=5VDC), y corrijanme si estoy mal pero si aumenta el voltaje y la carga de corriente se mantiene, la ganancia aumenta ( sic )... aparte de que este TR soporta una Vceo de 120 Volts y 30 Amperes RMS.

En resumen: lo de atras de a entender que una RPS bien hecha y a la medida de la carga que ee pongamos se desempeñara optimamente, es obvio con cual TR nos quedamos, al tener mas ganacia de DC, la corriente pasa casi integra al amplificador para ser aprovecada por este y no se disipa en forma de calor.

No se si lo que escribi esta 100% tecnicamente correcto, si no es asi, ponga su punto de vista respecto a esto, si alguien puede hacer pruebas de esta tipo y verificar desempeños de Tr`s, que las haga y exponga los resultados. por mi parte hare las mias y les hare saber las conclusiones

P.D: el diagrama es como cualquier otro, si alguien tiene la idea de como aumentar su desempeño que lo exponga. La configuracion del diagrama esta limitada por los reguladores de voltaje, yo la modifique para que diera +-48 VCD con los L7824 y L7924, la reserva de capacitores al final de esta creo que ayuda a los TR`s a trabajar comodamente y no sentir tanto lo "golpes" del amplificador.

Interesante  

Saludos

Anime Forever

Tacatomon.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 20, 2008)

El 78xx es de máximo 1A, lineal y por lo tanto disipa calor.
Si el transistor (cualquiera sea) no está en corte ni en saturación disipa MUCHO calor.

La idea la entendí como crear una fuente de alimentación que en vez de entregar una tensión constante, entregue una tensión acorde con lo que necesita el amplificador en cada momento.
1- Al ritmo de la música 
2- Según el nivel de volumen.
En el primer caso decantaría por una conmutada de altísima frecuencia, tendría que calcular cuanto tiempo le puede llevar pasar de un nivel de tensión a otro en el peor de los casos y constantemente a 22kHz.
En el segundo caso es una fuente variable simple, la ganancia del amplificador queda fija (o no) y el "control de volumen" en realidad controla la tensión de salida de la fuente.

Como tu idea tiende a consumir menos, te aconsejo cuidar tu identidad y cuidate de la mano negra del petróleo mientras la desarrollas.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 20, 2008)

Segun el HFE del TR.. podrias usar 1000A sin que se queme el regulador... pero cuidado qe el TR puede calentar un poco  jajajaja 

Ademas fijate que no es poca capacidad. Los capacitores dicen 4.7mF (miliFaradios) que equivale a 4700uF (microFaradios)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2008)

La idea de "tacatomon" no es nueva, se emplea en algunos amplificador de alta gama y mejora el funcionamiento en general, disminuye la impedancia de salida del amplificador (Aumenta el factor de amortiguamiento) y mejora la respuesta a transitorios.

Pero, siempre existe un pero, para lograr esto necesitas un transformadores de mayor tension de salida, mas componentes e irradias mas calor (Disipacion propia de la regulacion)

Habra que analizar en algun caso especifico la relación costo-beneficio de agregar esta regulacion

Cambio de tema:
Respecto al empleo de muchos capacitores en paralelo en lugar de uno grande es mas o menos por lo siguiente:

Valido particularmente para electroliticos

El capacitor es la suma de 3 componentes, el capacitor en si, una resistencia y una bobina, todo en serie, los valores de Resistencia e Inductancia son muy bajos pero no despreciables.

Si colocas un capacitor grande tienes un capacitor con una resistencia y una bobina en serie
Si colocas varios capacitores, la capacidad se suma, pero el efecto resistivo e inductivo disminuye (Por estar en paralelo).

O sea que 2 capacitores de 5000 uF se comportan mejor que uno de 10000 uF, si estan conectados en paralelo.


----------



## psychatog (Dic 16, 2008)

Murio el post?
Vamos que es interesante!

Yo quiero diseñar una fuente regulada de 20+20 para el amp hi-fi 20w de tenicdeso.
Me ayudan?

Me gustaria que tenga slow turn on. Estaba pensando en usar LM317 y LM337 para regular, pero no se como poner los transistores de salida ni cuales usar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2008)

psychatog dijo:
			
		

> .......Yo quiero diseñar una fuente regulada de 20+20 para el amp hi-fi 20w de tenicdeso.
> Me ayudan?....



¿ Que tensión, cuantas tensiones, que corriente. ?


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 16, 2008)

para el amplificador de tecnideso serian +20 0 -20 vcc por unos 4A para una etapa estereo ami tmb me gustaria hacerla ya q lo estoy sorealimentando y no me gusta...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2008)

Mira esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124977/


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 17, 2008)

fogonazo en lugar de usar el zener no es mejor utilizar un 78xx ? cuanta corriente se le puede sacar a esa fuente propuesta?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola. 
En la hoja de datos del 317 hay un circuito de slow turn on.

Para + 20V (LM317) y -20V (LM337) , R1=120   R2=1800.

Para el reforzador de corriente, usa el mismo método empleado para 78XX y 79XX, pero lo pones en el LM317 y LM337.

El voltaje de entrada debe ser de 5V + Vsal.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## psychatog (Dic 18, 2008)

Vale la pena el slow turn on? O uso el protector de altavoces directamente?
Yo quiero el slow turn on para que no golpeen los parlantes cuando se prende el amplificador.

El 2n3055 se pueden reemplazar por tip33c y el mj2955 por tip34c?
Asi es mas facil montarlos...

En el esquema de Fogonaso no veo el modelo de los transistores darlingtong. Cual puedo usar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2008)

psychatog dijo:
			
		

> Vale la pena el slow turn on? O uso el protector de altavoces directamente?
> Yo quiero el slow turn on para que no golpeen los parlantes cuando se prende el amplificador.



Fogonazo opina que lo ideal es el protector de parlantes.
En amplificador de alta potencia con miles de "Joules" de energía en los capacitores de filtro, es "Saludable" emplear un sistema de "Pre-carga", algún dispositivo que permita que se carguen los filtros a baja corriente y una vez llegada la tensión de estos a un 80% de la nominal, allí se ponen en directo para permitir el funcionamiento, luego de esto, pasados unos segundos el protector de parlantes conectaría los mismos siempre que todo este bien, sin tensión de CC a la salida.
Esto es saludable para el rectificador principal del equipo, los fusibles del equipo, los termo-magnéticos de la casa, Etc



> En el esquema de Fogonazo no veo el modelo de los transistores darlingtong. Cual puedo usar?


Fogonazo aclaro que los transistores de la fuente deben estar en concordancia con el consumo, por eso NO puso identificación de los mismos.

Edit:
Un juego TIP142/147 podría ser una opción.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 19, 2008)

abra algun esquema ya probado de una fuente de este tipo para poder hacerla ? solo nececito 4A de consumo no continuo ose q serian picos y no logro hacerme la idea para poder diseñarla yo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> abra algun esquema ya probado de una fuente de este tipo para poder hacerla ? solo nececito 4A de consumo no continuo ose q serian picos y no logro hacerme la idea para poder diseñarla yo mismo


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157177/


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 21, 2008)

fognazo te pregunto aca lo que te pregunte alla.

se ve bastante buena. Esta probada? no es mejor sustituir el zener por algun regulador como los 78xx/79xx? que transistores lleva? las R de cuantos vatios son? cuants vatios van a disipar los tr?

espero no ser pesado pero me interesa mucho construirla para mi amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2008)

En efecto, se podrían colocar reguladores integrados en lugar de los zener´s, pero ¿ Que se gana ?

Hay que analizar si el esquema del amplificador "Merece" una fuente regulada.
Hay que analizar si el transformador tiene capacidad de entregar la tensión que necesita una fuente regulada, como con todo regulador de voltaje (Tipo serie) aparece una caída interna de tensión que tendrá que aportar el transformador.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 22, 2008)

Bien. El transformador rectificado me esta entregando +27 0 -27vcc cuando yo necesito +20 0 -20 vcc el amplificador es de 20W publicado por tecnideso te paso el link para que veas el circuito. en el mismo post se estuvo tratando el tema de la fuente pero tmb con zener y el mismo autor la descarto por que no funcionaba bien por eso lo de usar 78xx/79xx espero poder conseguir un buen circuito.... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Tras muchos inventos y buscando un sencillo circuito de alimentación he encontrado esto, *puede servir.* Fijense que el voltaje de entrada puede variar bastante, pero en la salida siempre tendremos un valor estable.
> 
> El valor del voltaje de salida dependerá siempre del valor del diodo zener.
> Una pequeña resistencia de 680 ohms y tendremos una estabilización perfecta para un resultado óptimo en la etapa de potencia final.
> ...








No me parece que lo haya descartado, mas bien todo lo contrario, la unica diferencia es que para mi gusto en esa aplicación son mejores los darlington


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 22, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Hola anko, si vas a realizar los amplificador para uso común, no hagas las fuentes de alimentación reguladas, es un tanto innecesaria. La fuente entrega 2A continuos, mas allá, detecté que los zener se sobrecargaban. La otra opción para regular el voltaje sería utilizar el transistor tal cual el diagrama de regulación y ubicarle un 78xx del valor necesario, en este caso 24V, con su patilla de salida en la base del transistor, para no tener problemas de sobregarga hasta unos 5 o 6A. Con estas etapas de regulación ubicadas en cada canal, se evitan problemas de diafonia y de caidas entre las etapas, siempre que no rebasemos en la entrada del regulador el umbral del voltaje de salida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



post mas adelante el autor explica porque descarta la fuente. lo ultimo que esta escrito es lo que me sucede ami estoy sobrealimentando el amplificador y no me gusta...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Hola anko, si vas a realizar los amplificador para uso común, *no hagas las fuentes de alimentación reguladas, es un tanto innecesaria. *.........





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ....Hay que analizar *si el esquema del amplificador "Merece" una fuente regulada*.......


No se que es lo que estas leyendo.

Para mi gusto ese amplificador NO necesita una fuente regulada.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 22, 2008)

bien te comento porque quiero hacer la fuente le estoy entregando +27 0 -27 y le voy a poner parlantes de 4ohm y de esta manera lo estare sobrealimentando asique voy a probar y luego vere si funciona correctamente....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

1) La etapa de salida con 2N3055 soportan hasta unos 65V de alimentación en forma segura (+-32,5VCC).
2) Los BC337/BC327 están cerca del limite, ante la duda los puedes reemplazar por BD139/BD140.
3) La resistencia de R9 de 39KΩ te conviene cambiarla por otra de 24KΩ.
4) La resistencia R3 habría que reemplazarla por otra de 22KΩ
5) C3 de 47µF te conviene cambiarlo por 220µF.
6) En paralelo con R2 yo colocaría un cerámico de 47p.

El punto 2 es por confiabilidad, los demás son por gusto mio

En teoría puede entregar unos 75W sobre 4 Ω con un consumo de 2A por rama con respuesta a frecuencia y distorsión muy aceptables

Creo que te funcionaría sin problema con tus +-27VCC.

Necesitara un generoso disipador.


----------



## sirfernet (Dic 22, 2008)

no se que tanto te pueda servir por que ya tenes hecho tu amplificador pero aca te paso un esquema de un amplificador de 500w (exitante) microprocesado podes sacar tus ideas de el esquema de control usa un pic16f84 como controlador.
en verdad esta muy interesante pero no lo hice por que soy medio novato todavia en esto y solamente los componentes (sin fuente) me salen $250 (soy de argentina) no es caro como amplificador por las prestaciones pero si es caro como proyecto de aprendizaje el PIC te da el slow turn on que vos queres no se si de la misma manera, tambien le da un delay a la etapa de potencia en ese delay controla que esten funcionando correctamente la etapa de adptacion.
ademas de que antes de encender  chequea todos los fusibles y demas .

suerte con lo tuyo


----------



## sirfernet (Dic 22, 2008)

Salidas:
1 relé para conexión de 220 Vca (RVCA)
2 relés para conexión de +/- 85 Vcc (RVCC)
1 relé para conexión de parlante (RPAR)
4 Leds indicadores (LENC,LFUS,LCOR,LPICO)
Transistor para anular audio (TRAUD)

Entradas:
Detección de fusibles quemados (EFUS)
Detección de picos de audio (EPICO)                                 
Detección de sobrecargas (ECOR)
Pulsador de encendido (PENC)



  Esquema de entradas y salidas del microcontrolador
    Cuando se pulsa P1 (entrada PENC en nivel bajo) enciende en forma intermitente
el led L1 (LENC), la salida RVCA pasa a estado alto con lo que se activa el relé de
fuente de potencia (220 Vca) del amplificador. Luego de un pequeño retardo se
conecta el relé de Vcc (salida RVCC en estado alto) quedando la potencia alimentada
pero sin conectar aún el parlante. Esta función (antiboom), además de servir para
evitar que el parlante reciba un golpe de Vcc en el momento del arranque (que
puede incluso llegar a desconarlo) permite al micro, controlar previamente el estado
de fusibles. Una vez realizada esta verificación, se conecta el parlante. Se produce
    entonces un retardo de unos 100 mSeg. Se testea el estado de la carga que
debe ser superior a 2 Ohms, caso contrario se polarizan los leds internos de IC5 e
IC6, limitando la corriente de base de T11 y T14 polarizando además los transistores
internos de los optoacopladores (IC5 e IC6). Con esto la entrada ECOR pasa a
estado bajo. Esto provoca que el amplificador se apague: se desconecta primero el
parlante, luego la alimentación de +/- 80 Vcc y por último la tensión de 220 Vca,


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

De ese amplificador ya se hablo en el foro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/potencia-500w-rms-sobre-4-ohms-12217/


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 22, 2008)

muchas gracias fogonazo voy a probar asi como esta armado, de echo lo probe con los parlntes del equipo que son de 6ohm y funciono espectacular, si veo que empiezo a tener problemas hago los cambios que me dices. Pero me gustaria que me explicaras porque esos cambios ya q si le hago cambios me gustaria saber porque soy bastante curioso y  me gusta aprender, desde ya muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## psychatog (Dic 23, 2008)

Fogonazo, ¿Por que decis que no le hace falta un fuente regulada?
Tecnideso dice que seria bueno ponerle una.

Que tipo de amplificador nesesitan una fuente regulada?


----------



## sirfernet (Dic 24, 2008)

lo que habra querido decir fogonozo es que la relacion costo-beneficio no es buena una fuente regulada es muy compleja y cara para por ejemplo un amplificador AB de nose 100 200w por ni consumen tanto como para que el beneficio este en consumir menos energia y tampoco seria caro reparar algo si se recalentara o lo que fuera. 

espero haberme explicado


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2008)

sirfernet dijo:
			
		

> lo que habra querido decir fogonozo es que la relacion costo-beneficio no es buena una fuente regulada.......
> 
> espero haberme explicado


Fogonazo quiso decir exactamente *ESO* y en efecto te expresaste bien.

Decía Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC), respecto a un esquema electrónico: _"Si así como esta funciona y además funciona bien, déjalo como esta y vete a tomar honorable cerveza con deshonorables amigotes"_


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 24, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 1) La etapa de salida con 2N3055 soportan hasta unos 65V de alimentación en forma segura (+-32,5VCC).
> 2) Los BC337/BC327 están cerca del limite, ante la duda los puedes reemplazar por BD139/BD140.
> 3) La resistencia de R9 de 39KΩ te conviene cambiarla por otra de 24KΩ.
> 4) La resistencia R3 habría que reemplazarla por otra de 22KΩ
> ...



me gustaria que me expliques el porque de cada cambio que me recomiendas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- Le podes aumentar un poco la alimentación sin riesgo.
2- Confiabilidad si haces lo anterior.
3- Bajas la ganancia en corriente alterna -> disminuis la sensibilidad del amplificador a cerca de 1V para plena potencia a +-20V o cerca de 1.5v para +-30v.
4- con tan poca variación....no se para que puede servir...que conteste Fogonazo, pero comentaba que es una cuestion de gustos.
5- Aumenta la respuesta en baja frecuencia (punto de -3dB de 3.4 Hz vs. 0.75 Hz)...yo lo dejaría como está.
6- Protección de RF...puede que sirva....puede que no, depende de cada caso.


Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> 1- Le podes aumentar un poco la alimentación sin riesgo.
> 2- Confiabilidad si haces lo anterior.
> 3- Bajas la ganancia en corriente alterna -> disminuis la sensibilidad del amplificador a cerca de 1V para plena potencia a +-20V o cerca de 1.5v para +-30v.
> 4- con tan poca variación....no se para que puede servir...que conteste Fogonazo, pero comentaba que es una cuestion de gustos.
> ...



1) Opino lo mismo.
2) Opino lo mismo.
3) Opino lo mismo, en la versión original con 300mV ya comiensa a recortar (Demasiada ganancia)
4) Se pierde algo de distorsión.
5) En la simulación note una mejora de respuesta a frecuencia en bajos, la curva quedo mucho mas plana desde 16Hz
6) Aqui Fogonazo se comio un "0" debio escribir *470pF* y en efecto corta cualquier RF y limita el ancho de banda a 125KHz


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 24, 2008)

muchas gracias voy a probar tal como esta y luego le hago los cambio para ver q obtengo...


----------



## Machimbre (Dic 25, 2008)

Qué buen derrame de sabiduría sobre amplificador... simplemente muy agradecido por las preguntas y las respuestas.... He aquí los apuntes tomados de la cátedra.


----------



## psychatog (Dic 29, 2008)

Ahora veo un poco mejor el panorama... Ya habia leido esto de las fuentes reguladas en el post original y habian llegado a la misma conclusion, pero por curioso quiero armarla igual a ver que onda 
Porque alimentaba el amp con +-22v y cuando estaba en funcionamiento caia a +-18v con una fuente de 2A... Con un filtrado de 10mF en la fuente.

Seguramente seria preferible gastar el cash en los capacitores de fuente y no en una fuente regulada... o me equivoco.

Bueh... estoy armando la fuente, cuando la termine les comento.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2008)

Los capacitores no mejoraran tu caída de tensión.

Si quieres que esta se mantenga hay invertir en un transformador de  mayor potencia.

La fuente regulada no hace milagros, si te quedaste corto de tensión porque el transformador se "cae" de voltaje esta NO lo soluciona.

Por ejemplo tu caso, si tenias 22VCC y a plena carca baja a 18 habría que ajustar la fuente a +18V, esta mantendrá la tensión, pero sacrificas 4V de cada rama.

Mejor solución = Transformador mas grande


----------



## psychatog (Ene 2, 2009)

Con el transformador seguro que tiene poca potencia, Pero con los capacitores no quiero levantar la tension... quiero eliminar el rizado, como con la fuente regulada.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2009)

jajaja, ya ni me acordaba de de este mi post... Muy desarrollado.

Exelente Info.

Saludos

Vivan las Fuentes Reguladas. RPS(Regulated Power Supply) Patente pendiente por tacatomon. LTD.
claro, para bajas potencias de buena calidad.

Edit.
Recientemente a mis manos llego un amplificador Phillips con salida a Tr´s tosihba originales Ultra-Viejisimos, Son 80W en 4 Ohm, seria perfecto empezar a experimentar a con la fuente regulada. Vere que tandos datos, entre el antes y despues puedo sacar. Respuesta en Frecuencia, Dampin Factor, Potencia de salida, etc.


----------



## MarkRom (Jul 31, 2009)

Una pregunta sobre fuente regulada. Estoy a punto de enredarme con un proyecto de un sistema de amplificación dolby 7.1 pero a lo grande, las caracteristicas son:
- 7 canales de 60w cada uno más un Woofer de 60w tambien, Normalmente no se requiere tanta potencia para uno de estos pero adicionalmente hay un selector que cambia el sistema 7.1 en un _"estéreo de 6 canales (es decir 3 Izquierdos y 3 derechos + woofer + 1Monofónico)"_ asi que empezando por la fuente los cálculos me salen:
- Potencia total 520w (576w mas 20%) para el transformador 
- Filtros de aproximadamente 50.000 uF por lo que requiere un SoftStart
-la corriente que entregará la fuente es de 9Amp +/- 32V
-Lo cual hace ver que se requiere un transformador grande de +/- 23 Volts AC

¿¿Será necesario hacerme una fuente regulada? Voy a utilizar integrados, todavia no me decido si TDA7294 o algún STK. La mejor opción me parece los TDA porque aquí cuestan poco 7 dólares americanos mientras que los STK estan sobre los 20 o 30.
Estaba pensando en el siguiente diagrama cambiando los transistores por unos que soporten más corriente: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/fuente_regulada_MV/Schematic.pdf

Con lo que leí en el post parece no ser necesaria la fuente regulada por la alta potencia. pero ¿se puede proteger de mejor manera a los amplificador si haga la regulación? o ¿con el sobredimencionamiento del 20% basta?


----------



## xavirom (Jul 31, 2009)

Las fuentes reguladas en amplificador de potencia no se utilizan fundamentalmente por la baja eficiencia de éstas, pierden mucha energía en forma de calor y no pueden responder rápidamente a los transitorios, es por eso que la inmensa mayoría de los amplificador utilizan fuentes digamos simples. Con los capacitores en la fuente debidamente dimensionados se almacena suficiente  energía para afrontar transitorios de gran magnitud, en cuanto a la pérdida de potencia por la caída de tensión en la fuente, esto se puede mejorar aumentando la sección de los alambres del transformador o bien urilizar un transformador toroidal que tiene una mucho mejor regulación que uno convencional EI. Generalmente, cuando se projecta un transformador para un amplificador de audio, se le agrega un 5 y hasta un 10% de sobretensión al secundario con el consiguiente aumento de la tensión rectificada para que con el amplificador a plena carga, la tensión de alimentación está mas cerca de la tensión de alimentación nominal.


----------



## MarkRom (Jul 31, 2009)

gracias xavirom dudas aclaradas, entonces adios fuente regulada    Pos si acaso la información del diagrama anterior esta aquí: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/fuente_regulada_MV/fuente_reg_MV.html dice que puede manejar aproximadamente cargas de 100w y regular hasta 60v.


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 6, 2010)

pregunta curiosa sobre fuentes reguladas para amplificadores de audio:

que tan drastico es el efecto que tiene sobre el audio la variacion de la corriente que sale del trafo?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 6, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> pregunta curiosa sobre fuentes reguladas para amplificadores de audio:
> 
> que tan drastico es el efecto que tiene sobre el audio la variacion de la corriente que sale del trafo?



Pues como a cualquier circuito electrónico, si la alimentación es precaria la respuesta en trabajo también.
En lo que a amplis se refiere, la tensión debe de ser estáble porque si nó cuando los altavoces demanden potencia, directamente el ampli no podra rendir lo suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 6, 2010)

"la tension debe ser estable" si tomamos esto como referencia seria mejor utilizar reguladores... porque si la tension del trafo varia por algun pico de tension de AC, al rectificarse se rectificaria para ese voltaje y aportaria mas voltaje al amplificador... no se si me explico, si hay un pico de tension proveniente de la conexion con "la pared" supuestamente deberia subir el volumen repentinamente (si tenemos suerte de que no no nos queme algun integrado) y bajar a los pocos segundos... no seria mejor usar un regulador que nos asegure una tension constante?

no comprendo muy bien porque prefieren que este la posibilidad de que el voltaje suba sin previo aviso y sin control...

muchas gracias electronec por la dedicacion, saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> ...*si hay un pico de tension* proveniente de la conexion con "la pared" supuestamente *deberia subir el volumen repentinamente* (si tenemos suerte de que no no nos queme algun integrado) y bajar a los pocos segundos...


Mnop...

La salida de un ampli no está controlada por la tensión de alimentación. Está *limitada* por ella, que no es lo mismo.

La salida la determinan la entrada y la ganancia del ampli. Vámonos al amplificador ideal (que los reales son un poco más feos) y digamos que tenés una onda de 1V a la entrada y una ganancia de tensión de 10, entonces a la salida tenés (o tendrías que tener) una onda de 10V.
Si la tensiónde alimentación fuera de 9V, no llegás a lo esperado y la onda de hace "chata" en los picos.
Si tuvieras 10,1V, la onda sale como debe y le sobra un poquito todavía.
Si tuvieras 20V de alimentación, la onda de salida será de 10V y le sobra mucho más.

En amplis B/AB/D/G/H las variaciones de tensión de alimentación no son algo demasiado grave a menos que sean muy grandes. Definitivamente no se justifica regular la fuente. En un Clase A es otro cantar y ahí sí se recomienda un filtrado enorme o una buena regulación de la alimentación. Si estudiás las topologías y cómo funciona cada una te darás cuenta de por qué los A son más molestos con la fuente 

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 7, 2010)

muchas gracias cacho, siempre tan puntual y preciso!

es verdad, no se justifica; sin embargo no representa ningun inconveniente. puesto en terminos conocidos: "seria como matar una cucaracha con una granada"

muchas gracias y saludos, julienalexander


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2010)

De nada Julien.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> es verdad, no se justifica; sin embargo no representa ningun inconveniente. puesto en terminos conocidos: "*seria como matar una cucaracha con una granada*"



Si tan solo fuera eso...
Para regular tensión a esa potencia con una fuente lineal, vas a disipar en los transistores de paso de la fuente la misma potencia o superior a la que disipa la etapa de salida del amplificador, así que vas a gastar el doble solo en disipadores...y ni hablar de la potencia extra que requiere el trafo para desperdiciarla en el regulador.
Claro que también tenés que evaluar que agregás varios puntos de falla adicionales, aumentas el calor en el gabinete y otra parva de cosas...con CERO beneficio (y ni se te ocurra regular una fuente para un ampli clase A).

En fin...


----------



## moises95 (Abr 19, 2013)

Si a un tda2030 le pongo un lm7824  , El ampli funcionaría bien? o Sería un desperdicio?

La cosa es que quiero conectar varios amplificadores iguales a la misma fuente y eso va a hacer que varie la tensión, entonces sonarán mal, el ruido...Por eso se me a ocurrido poner un regulador de 1A y conectar 2 amplificadores tda2030 que como mucho 0,70A en Picos. Si no, puedo poner dos lm7824, uno para cada ampli. 

La cosa es que eso funcione bien, sin ruido os distorsiones y que no sea un desperdicio en disipasión de reguladores, porque el trafo no es que de tanto.Si lso reguladores le van a tirar iría quizas algo justo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2013)

moises95 dijo:


> Si a un tda2030 le pongo un lm7824  ,. . . . .



¿ Que corriente puede entregar el *LM7824* ?
¿ Cuanto consume un *TDA2030* ?


----------



## moises95 (Abr 20, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que corriente puede entregar el *LM7824* ?
> ¿ Cuanto consume un *TDA2030* ?



Con circuito normal 1A puede entregar el lm7824

El tda2030 Lo medí una vez con el vulumen al máximo y hacia picos de hasta 0,30A. Se calentaba muy poco y se ve que consume poco


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2013)

moises95 dijo:


> Con circuito normal 1A puede entregar el lm7824
> 
> El tda2030 Lo medí una vez con el vulumen al máximo y hacia picos de hasta 0,30A. Se calentaba muy poco y se ve que consume poco



Eso es lo que aparenta.

Al trabajar con señales de audio existen picos de consumo que los multímetros no llegan a registrar o lo hacen mal.
Para conocer el consumo real se debe recurrir al datasheet del IC.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 20, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es lo que aparenta.
> 
> Al trabajar con señales de audio existen picos de consumo que los multímetros no llegan a registrar o lo hacen mal.
> Para conocer el consumo real se debe recurrir al datasheet del IC.



No se si es esto:

Io Output  peak current (internally limited)                                                                          3.5                      A

o esto: 
Drain current P o = 14W  R L = 4 Ω 900 mA


----------

